# November Voting Poll



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's time to VOTE for you favorite photo in this month's contest.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Let's keep those votes coming in!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I voted yesterday, all great entries like always. 
Hard to choose my favorites, thank goodness it's multiple choice....


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow, 27 members have voted already! Cast you vote before the poll closes on Nov 27, 2020.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Cast you vote before the poll closes on Nov 27, 2020.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

32 member votes are in, cast you vote before the poll closes on Nov 27, 2020.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

One day left to vote, the poll closes tomorrow at 2:46 PM.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This voting poll will close at 2:46 PM and the winner will choose the December theme!
Vote before then.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

*Congratulations* *Tagrenine! Your photo won!*


----------

